# maxima 1991 wheels fitment



## gabriel (May 29, 2005)

I bouth some 245/40/17 wheels for my nissan but i dont know how it will fit

I drop the suspension of 1 1/2''

Please help me !

Thanks


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

245/40/17 is a tire size, not a wheel size.

those tires will fit as long as the offset on your wheels is between 30 and 35mm..
And you'll need at least 17 x 7.5" wheels. 17x8 is ideal for that tire size. That's what I run on my track tires, so I know they'll fit. might have to roll your rear fenders slightly , but not much at all.


----------



## gabriel (May 29, 2005)

17 ''x8'' epic chrome wheels with 5 x 114,3 and 245-17-40 tires

So with the 1 1/2'' drop you think it will fit ?

It s the 245 that scare me !

Thanks for your help


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm running approx 2" drop now and that's the tire size I use at the track.
the big issue is the offset of the wheels. get us that number and I can tell you more.


----------

